# Life expectancy



## Robbin (Feb 2, 2016)

What is the life expectancy of Anatolian shepherds?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2016)

Avg is 13.
Big range though 10- 15 years.


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 2, 2016)

Lost one at 13 and one at 12. We put both of them down because of arthritis. Otherwise they were quite healthy. You might consider your guardian dog's exposure to predators and snakebite. Also their desire to get out and roam can put them in traffic or get them in trouble w unsympathetic neighbors.


----------



## Robbin (Feb 2, 2016)

For big dogs, that's a pretty long life span.  I'm glad,  I want the big fella around for a long time.  I asked because my old border collie is really starting to show his age.
Arthritis is getting bad, solid gray face.  He's such a sweetheart and a great mentor when Toli was a puppy.

Traffic and Neighbors aren't much of a problem.  I don't think he's ever gotten off our 80 acres.  Snakes are a problem,  bitten at least 3 times that we know off.
We have small coyotes.  I don't think even a pack would try to tangle with that 141lb dog.  Since Toli grew up, we never see their tracks on our property anymore, thou
we do hear them howling nearby at night.

Thanks for the info,
Robbin


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 2, 2016)

I have pyratolian youngsters and I love em dearly but I miss Kennedy and Rose. Enjoy your dog(s). I couldn't keep small stock without them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2016)

Robbin said:


> Arthritis is getting bad


Glucosamine  supplements for dogs suffering from arthritis can make a big difference in the dog. It shouldn't be given to normal, healthy young dogs or giant breeds when they are pups but for older, arthritic..yep!


----------



## Robbin (Feb 3, 2016)

I will try some, Thanks Southern!


----------

